# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  'Touch'

## Perdita

BBC Three has confirmed that it has greenlit new six-part supernatural drama Touch.

Speaking at the Edinburgh International Television Festival, channel controller Danny Cohen confirmed that that the show will begin filming next year.

The series will be written by Jack Thorne, whose past work includes Skins and Channel 4 mockumentary Cast Offs. It will follow Paul, an awkward young man who can interact with ghosts and soon uncovers a war between the living and the dead.

Drama controller Ben Stephenson said: "Touch started life as one of our drama pilots but quickly showed such imagination and energy that we asked the hugely talented Jack Thorne to write five more episodes, and Touch the series was born."

Casting on the programme is yet to be confirmed.


*Sounds good*

----------

Dazzle (31-08-2010)

----------

